
In One Hour, Alibaba’s Singles Day Sales Hit $10B - kungfudoi
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/10/business/alibaba-singles-day.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15675118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15675118).

